# Good HD For DirecTivo (Samsung)



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

Is this a good drive to upgrade a Samsung DirecTivo box?

http://www.newegg.chttp://www.neweg...2om/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148302


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

No, It is a serial ATA drive. A Directv Tivo requires a Parallel ATA drive. It can be made to work after much expense and time. Parallel is the easier solution.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

D'oh!

This better?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148133


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes but may be a little noisy. DB35 recommended for TiVO


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

rbtravis said:


> Yes but may be a little noisy. DB35 recommended for TiVO


THanks for the input! Would you have a link? I can't find one on Newegg.

Thanks again!


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/consumer_electronics/db35_series/
http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...aafd010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD&reqPage=Model
http://www.thenerds.net/SEAGATE.Seagate_DB353_Series_Hard_Drive.ST3750840ACE.html


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

rbtravis said:


> http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/consumer_electronics/db35_series/
> http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...aafd010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD&reqPage=Model
> http://www.thenerds.net/SEAGATE.Seagate_DB353_Series_Hard_Drive.ST3750840ACE.html


Thanks!


----------

